# A TMI sex question



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've just found out I'm pregnant, and have had 3 previous m/c between 5 and 8.5 wks.
Should I not have sex til 12 weeks? Or til my early scan?
Does that include oral and anal penetration? Sorry to ask something so shocking, but I wouldn't dare ask anyone about it face to face!

thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

With your history, it might be best to avoid intercourse until the first scan. Oral and anal sex should not cause any problems,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you!
I have another question. I always get sore boobs from about 2dpo. I tested pos two days ago, am now 4+5. Today my boobs are barely sore, and my nausea is much less. I'm really working myself up that I might be going to m/c again. Is it bad for my symptoms to come and go so early?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, your symptoms can come and go at this stage, you may find in a few days that you get them all back with a vengeance!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you


----------

